# Party advice for a novice?



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought some paper lanterns from Target one year. They were black and orange with designs and stuff on them. Not kiddy at all. I was under the impression that they would light up on their own when I bought them but they didn't . 

As for the black light thing... if you use enough then people will be able to see but as someone always brings up on here... any bodily fluid anywhere in your bathroom will show up so just.. be aware of that. Test it out before hand. No drunk people = better aim so you might be ok if you just look beforehand. 

Novice advice from a still novice but on my 7th party = Spiderweb, different colored lighting (orange gives off plenty of light and always feels halloweeny), and creepy cloth are your friend.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice menu by the way!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

well i definitely would like lanterns that light up! the pool has a light, and i'm hoping i'll figure out how to keep it on a red color. but i would like some mood lighting. my dad has soft lights strung up, but that's by no stretch Halloweeny. i figured led lanterns would be something good to use to shed a little light on the party. XD

and i guess if i use the black lights, i'll have to clean the bathroom REALLY good...XD

and thank you Stochey! i am rather proud of my menu.^^ especially the cake..it should be a good mix!


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm definitely still a novice as well, but I have some advice for you too. 

-Your menu looks awesome, but don't overdo it. I ALWAYS overdo and end up spending most of the day prepping food and always am left with like half of it afterwards. If your party is late evening and you're not doing a sit-down dinner, don't feel obligated to feed people a full meal. You'll end up throwing away most of it. 

-Don't be overwhelmed by all of the awesome people on this forum. It takes YEARS to accumulate all of the decorations that some of these people have, and a lot of the lovely people on this forum dedicate a ton of time and money to building props and setting up scenes. So don't feel bad if your decorations do not live up to some of the amazing pictures here.

-That being said, I definitely agree with Stochey in that creepy clothe and spiderwebs are your friends. They create an awesome creepy atmosphere all over and they are cheapo! Add some candles (fake if your worried about fire), pumpkins, bones, bugs, etc and you're good to go! You can find cheap and creepy candlestick holders from places like Savers and Goodwill. I love to peruse those stores around the Holidays for great finds. 

-I always find that the most fun part about Halloween is the set up. While I LOVE partying, I always remember the preparations and anticipation the most. Enjoy yourself and good luck!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi CemeteryGirl, it sounds like you have the makings of a great party! You should be able to get the lanterns at party city or target when they put their halloween stuff out. I agree with the others about the spider webbing and creepy cloth - get both at the dollar store, they can creep out anything. The more prepared you are in advance the more you will be able to relax and have a good time at the party. I decorate the inside of the house two weeks in advance so I have time to make adjustments and I don't have to do it the day of. Make as much of the food as you can the day before and make sure you leave yourself time to get ready before your guests arrive.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey CemetaryGirl! 

Everyone has given you some great tips, I only have one thing to add; I think your dad is right. It's better safe than sorry on the bathtub front. What I would do (and I in no way guarantee this will protect your bathtub, this is just what I would do...) is get two large sheets of clear, thick plastic - the kind you can buy from most hardware stores to lay down on concrete to catch oil etc...). Paint the middle one side of the first sheet with red paint, then place the other sheet over it, like a sandwich.

When it's all dry, put the sheet in your bathtub and use clear packing tape (or something similar) to tape the edges of the clear plastic to the edge of your bathtub. Camouflage the taped area with other decorations if you like. Then, fill the tub with water. Already this, in theory, should make your water look red-ish. Then, use something organic and non-permanent in your water. Something like that (with 2 sheets of plastic) SHOULD protect your bathtub.

Keep us posted!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm just going to respond to everyone's posts in order....XD

psox- i'm actually ok with having extra food!leftovers can be soooo good XD and i'm not overwhelmed....i hope. I just want the party to look nice. I'm so glad dollar tree has some of their decorations already i really want a cool lil raven somewhere.a buck each! And i do plan on getting some creepy cloth to decorate with,so no worries there.

runer- i'll have keep an eye on those places for lanterns!i really want a handful of them for the patio area....just no silly kid ones.

and mystery maiden that is an awesome idea!!!!i love it, there is no chance to stain the tub! not sure how to hide the plastic edge on the side people can see, but it's still fabulous! thank you so much!!

i also plan on getting a nice low fog machine for the patio area. hope i can get a good coupon from spirit in my email and go to the store to get one. not sure i wanna order one online from what i''ve read on this site about them...


----------



## thehoghunter (Jul 24, 2007)

Remember to take pictures! You will forget what exactly you did this year and next year you will want to remember what worked and what didn't.
Also take pics of all the people who come (and make sure to get someone to take your picture!).


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

It sounds like you have a solid plan for your party. The most important piece of advice I can give you is that *only you* know everything you want to accomplish. If everything does not get done, no one will know but you. Your guests will have fun no matter what. They will appreciate the effort you make. I learned this the hard way over the 16 years we have been doing the Boo Bash. 

Other bits of advice are:

1.) Pay attention to lighting. Keep it on the darker side, with brighter lights near the food and areas you want people to focus on only.
2.) Ask guests to bring an appetizer. We do this every year and always have plenty of food, without killing ourselves on food preparation. We focus on the decor.
3.) Enjoy the party too. I used to get so caught up in final tweaks as the guests were gathering, I often missed half of the party. Take time and mingle.

Please share your progress with us and especially the photos afterward!

Eric


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm really going to have to try to remember that...that's usually my biggest thing when i can't do something, i always feel so upset that i wasn't able to do something! so i need to remember that advice...XD but thanks for the advice on the lighting! i never would have thought of that..so i will try to keep most of the house a bit dim, with slightly brighter lights where the food, the patio and the tv is.

i have been debating on asking guests to bring food...just telling them to be sure it has a good halloween name! i should probably do that so it takes some of the stress off me... and knowing me, i don't have to worry about mingling. i'll have my boyfriend helping, and probably start all the prep the day before. including decorating!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

quite thrilled right now because i just ordered my invitations that i'm going to hand out! they are quite nice.^^ here's a image of pretty much what it'll look like!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

CemeteryGirl, where did you order the invites from? I love the design.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

party city.^^ custom invites!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Party City has lots of paper lanterns for Halloween, as well as, solid colored ones- like Black & Orange, or whatever color scheme you prefer. They also have alot of other fun decor that is affordable & easy to put together.

Everyone has made very good suggestions so far. I agree with what others have said, don't try to take on too many things your first time. It can be overwhelming & stressful trying to pull it all together.  

Make it as easy as possible on yourself and pre-prep of food & decorate a day or two before as much as you can. It takes the work load off and it also helps relieve the pressure if something is not working out as planned.....and remember to have fun.

















http://www.partycity.com/product/oriental+assorted+halloween+paper+lanterns+6ct.do




























http://www.partycity.com/product/halloween+fluffy+decorations+3ct.do?sortby=ourPick s&size=all&carousel=true&navSet=170556









P.S. I noticed you mentioned getting a Fog Machine, buy a timer for it. It allows you to set your fog machine on auto-pilot & it will control burst duration and frequency of your fog.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

For your Bathroom...Halloween soap @ Etsy


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

oh wow those halloween soaps are cool! i didn't think about that...but those are tempting, especially if they're cheap! and party city has lanterns? i may have to check out those links you so kindly provided, thank you.^^ since they don't light up, i guess i'll have to buy some cheap little led lights to pop in them.

and if i get the fog machine, i will definitely get a timer. goodness knows it would make my life easy. XD i do definitely wanna enjoy my first party...i'm just really glad i'll have a helper! my boyfriend may not be a halloween nut, but if i ask him to do something, he'll do it. i can trust him..and some of this stuff is hard to mess up.^^


......jeez what color lights do i get?o.o i found a place on ebay...and i dunno if i should get white or red....


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks so much CemeteryGirl! I ordered my invitations this morning. I got the Midnight Dreary design, along the same lines as yours but a little different.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

you are so welcome runer!^^ glad i could help. i didn't know party city did custom invites...but it's awesome. not too bad a price, customizable and good designs. what could be better? the Midnight Dreary is okay..the cross bones just scream pirate to me. XD


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I so love Halloween party virgins  I remember my first one.... It is so much fun and will probably keep growing every year. I have a book for you to try out
Eerie Elegance/ How to host a haunt and other fabulous frights by Britta Peterson. Its a party how to book and it has a lot of good tips in it.

As for my tips for you, do not over plan your food, it costs so much money and I always go way overboard. I always pick out 20 things to make and buy all of the ingredients then I run out of time to make it all. You would think that I would learn my lesson but I have not and I have been doing this for 15 years! If your party is going to be at dinner time you will need the whole menu but if it is going to be after dinner most people will have eaten something so they will want to snack. It is so easy to get excited and just keep adding to your list. I think your menu is fantastic, I don't think you will need much more than that. I would say don't choose foods that will take a lot of time that way you can get everything done. There are tons of recipes that look great and don't take a lot of time. If you can make it the day before you should do so. I am always cooking and dressing up the party and never have time to get ready myself. Decorate the party the day before as well, you think it wont take that much time but when you are making food, decorating, on the phone and you are still not ready, your party isn't much fun for you anymore. I guess i mean time management, do everything you can before the day of the party

My other huge ***important tip for you*** since this is your first year your party will be fantastic and you will get the bug to want to do it again next year even better so go to the after holiday clearance sales at Target, TJ Maxx, Ross, Dollar General, Michaels, Jo Ann fabrics etc... The week after Halloween is when I buy most of my Halloween things for the next year. You can get great things at great prices and don't have to spend so much the next year. I may spend $100 but it would have been $400 if I got it during the season. You will thank me for this next year when you open a tote and have all of these useful things that you didn't pay that much for! Good things to get on clearance are, creepy cloth, spider webs, serving dishes, utensils, dish towels, anything to cover furniture, table cloths table runners etc...Jack o lanterns and string lights. These are things that you can use every year no matter what your party theme is. 

Im really excited for you.....and so happy you found the forum, cant wait to hear more about your party


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Great advice, Eric - I love that. It's so true, no one else knows all your grand plans. I always think I'm going to do so much, and then feel like I fall short when I don't implement everything on my list, and I think as hosts we probably all do the same!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

To add on to what Booswife said, when you pack up after your party take an inventory of what you have that you can use next year and make a list of how what and how many.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

Booswife, you didn't have to say a word after Eerie Elegance! i LOVE Brita the webmistress of the dark!!! i made her eyeballs and they were so delicious, but i failed so badly at painting the pupils, i'm still too nervous to try again. but those recipes are so fabulous! that's where i got the recipe for the Witches Brew i think.

i'm really not too worried about food...the only thing that has any prep it it are the "Snails" and the French Man's brain, which is just cream cheese and french onion dip mix thrown in a brain mold. everything else is pretty much already cooked or just has to be thrown in the oven.

and i would go shopping after halloween it's just...i'm usually broke...^^0...though maybe my boyfriend will spoil me a little this year. XD


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm excited for you Cemetery Girl! Hearing that you're planning your first party makes me long for Halloween past. It always makes me smile to see other people bit by the Halloween bug and planning a fun event for their friends.

I wanted to share a couple of ideas I've picked up from this site and from browsing websites of like-minded Halloweenies:

For lighting, how about creating a few simple-but-eerily-effective candle groupings? Made from PVC pipe (or toilet paper rolls!) and LED candle lights, you can set that spooky mood while creating dim lighting. My Ghoul Friday has a tutorial (as well as some awesome party inspiration!) 

I agree with other posters that taking pictures is a must - especially of your guests! It's so fun to post the pictures at next years party, and I think it adds a special touch. For your first year, how about surprising your guests with something like this, posted originally by dawnski: http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/125969-28-days-later-interactive-wall.html It's super cheap and easy, adds a humorous touch, and allows your guests something extra to do. You can maybe post it somewhere where you want your guests to mingle or by a place you've decorated that you want to draw attention to.

Have a great party Cemetary Girl! Remember, when the time comes take a few deep breathes, clear your mind of things you think you should have done, and have fun with your friends. Good luck


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks for the advice snickers!(which is delicious by the way XD) but i've already firmly decided on lanterns by the patio, red wax dripping candles by the food, black lights and maybe a candle in the bathroom. and maybe a few candles in the tv room. pretty much candles scattered around. no more carpet except in the bedroom, so i don't have to worry about candle wax! and there's a fire extinguisher in the garage just a few steps away, but the candles will be placed where costumes cannot catch fire!

and the board sounds like fun, but my party is just general halloween, no theme this year. plus i don't have one..and i wouldn't know what to put on it. but i can promise i will take lots of pictures! the costumes should be fun!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

This might help your pool: 
http://www.poolcenter.com/pool_party_poolstor.htm
This might look great for the bath:
http://pinterest.com/pin/107171666104598115/
http://pinterest.com/pin/107171666105451565/


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

well unfortunately, my dad completed axed the idea of putting anything like dye in his precious pool -_- so none of that. i'm just going to have to settle for having the green light on, and pretending the pool is slime. trying to remember Wolfbeard's advice and stay calm. as it is, he even thinks the idea of putting the two sheets of painted plastic in the bathtub is stupid. why am i the only halloween nut in this frigging house?!!!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome !! Sounds like you have a lot worked out so far! Awesome sauce!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

okaaay i need more advice....XD....i'm wanting to get 3 grand prizes to tempt people into playing the Tempt Your Fate game. like there will be 3 slips that say you win a grand prize!...in fancier words of course. and if no one is able to get a slip (somehow...) i figure they can try winning it in the Halloween Trivia game.

so far, this is the ideas i have for grand prizes..i just wanna be sure i'm thinking of enough options.

Ouija Board
Monster Encyclopedia
Zombie Survival Guide
2-5 classic scary movies(eg, Halloween, Nightmare on Elm Street, Friday the 13th)
Gift basket of some kind. maybe with alchohol.

so any suggestions for grand prizes would be awesome...also i would like advice on what shape soap to get. XD i'm having the hardest time decided between skeleton hand, brain or rat. or something else.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the scary movie basket idea. I'd love to win that. You can search ebay for scary movie DVD lot. I've gotten some really great stuff cheap on there. 

According to what your guests are into you could do a kitchen basket with dish towels cupcake papers sprinkles server wear maybe a halloween themed recipe book or magazine etc...

Maybe a cozy autumn basket with a spider web blanket ( they have those at target) a coffe mug some autumn spice coffee or tea, maybe those fuzzy Halloween socks. 

My hubby says he'd love the alcohol basket. Maybe add some little plastic skull shot glasses or wine glasses. You can usually find those at the dollar tree or target. 

We gave two movie tickets to our local cinema. We put them in a Halloween card. Kind of a movie gift card.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

And I love the skeleton hand soap!


----------



## PennyCash (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope that you have a great party  I read your post about being the only Halloween nut and literally lol'd because I am the only one in this house as well. The first year I wanted to host a party my husband argued with me over everything. Now here we are on our 8th annual and he still tries to give me a budget that's ridiculously low. All of the tips that everyone has given you have been fabulous, especially the buying after season if you plan to do more parties in the future. As for the inventory I actually place cards on the storage container's of exactly what is in that tote and place like items together. It helps me the next year when I'm setting up and allows me to leave some totes left until needed such as the serving plates, etc.
Please remember to have a good time. This simply cannot be stressed enough. 
One year I was so busy that I didn't have a moment to enjoy the party and didn't want to have a party the next year. 
Each year gets easier, I've gotten a better handle on how much food is going to be consumed and which items are the fasted to be cleaned out needing to be replaced. 
When I'm putting up my decorations now I start singing about how it's beginning to look a lot like Halloween and getting really excited about how much fun we're going to have.
I hope that you have a blast....


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

i will definitely check ebay for a lot of stuff...it's usually pretty cheap! though i gotta admit i do kind of love that cozy gift basket idea...especially with the spider web blanket and halloween socks idea. maybe pumpkin hot chocolate or something. i will definitely keep that in mind.

and i had a feeling, cause some of the guests are of age to drink, and even if they can't at my house, at least they'd have something to take home and chug on...XD i have seen some rather nice skully shot glasses at party city. some nice suggestions, thank you!


----------



## zopie (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't mess with coloring in the bath tub... you can tempt fate and write "Bloody Mary" on the bathroom mirror.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm actually now rather tempted to make a spiderweb blanket myself...XD partially cause i'm having a hard time finding a decent cheap one...the only one i found that i liked was 40 bucks! plus i have joann fabric coupons...XD so i think i just may do a custom cozy halloween basket!...heck maybe 4 grand prizes, why not? XD

and thanks zopie! i might actually do that...i did it as a kid with the guestroom mirror. nothing will stain the counter or mirror!


----------



## Horror Hostess (Jul 14, 2013)

*Horror Studio*



CemeteryGirl said:


> Hello all! i found this website while trying to get ideas for my first halloween party, and i saw some great things! some things weren't as clear as i would like. but in general, i would like advice and tips for my party! it's going to be friends of mine, probably a ground from 5 to 12 or so. or maybe i'll get lucky and have 13 guests. XD i plan on having it on Halloween night, yes thursday. just because there are no longer kids in my neighborhood, and i hate sitting around bored gnawing on the candy for the TOTs in the bowl! and there will be no alcohol
> 
> my menu is as follows below. what i have so far!
> 
> ...




Not launched yet, but The Horror Studio may be able to help you with ideas in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

The Horror Studio? what's that,a business?


----------



## Horror Hostess (Jul 14, 2013)

CemeteryGirl said:


> The Horror Studio? what's that,a business?



No it's not really a business, but they do have shop to buy things which they use themselves. It's arts, crafts and party themes. They put things together with a pictorial guide. All the info is free.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

ohhh...i think i found their website, but it was super confusing....plus, i don't have a lot of money. i can't buy 50 dollar or 100 dollar awesome stuff....


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

okay, once again needing some advice...i've added to the menu Mac n Cheese, and this...rigatoni pasta with meat sauce. and i have no names for them! for the mac n cheese, i'm considering currently Pumpkin Guts or Monster Mash...neither entirely fits for me. so any suggestions for names would be wonderful!


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

i found a name for the mac n cheese...XD Mystery Mac and Gooey Ear Wax. very happy with it.

however! i would very much appreciate advice on what little led light to get for my paper lanterns! they are these from partycity http://www.partycity.com/product/oriental+assorted+halloween+paper+lanterns+6ct.do?navSet=170556 and i'm not sure if i should get white or red...or if another color would be ideal. any ideas. anyone?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I wonder if you rig a tealight on the top and just put upside down. Also, dollar store has paper lanterns with lights already in there with halloween colors.
If not, they make clip finger lights than you can clip almost anywhere.
http://www.jackstoolshed.com/p-3774-mini-clip-on-swivel-led-light-red-led-pack-of-10.aspx


----------



## Cpt Murphy (Sep 28, 2013)

A lot of the tips I'd like to echo. Last year was the first time I went all out (lighting, fog, food, booze, etc.) and here's what I wish I'd done:

*Get Help*
I simply had too much stuff I wanted to do and not enough help. Find stuff you can setup the day before to free up the day of. This year I'm going to ask some friends to come over the morning of the party to help install light bulbs, hang decorations, etc. 

*Get Someone Else to Take Photos*
I only got a handful of photos from that night and took a few the next evening (kept the same setup lighting wise) just to have something. Not only do you want to have documentation of your hardwork, I'm discovering it's a lot easier to plan this year's party with photos from last year to go by. This year I'm going to ask a friend to take photos for an hour and pay them in booze. As the hosts we don't have time to mess with that, someone else needs to.

*Self-Serve As Much As Possible*
I normally have 2 fire pits, a food table and a drink table, all of which I shouldn't be maintaining. Thus, make sure extra firewood and food (or whatever might need maintaining) is visibly on hand so guests can replenish as needed. Also: *trash cans everywhere*. Same thing, give them a place to put it, they'll clean up for you.

*Spend More, Save Time*
For some reason I thought it was a good idea to ask someone to pick up cheap pizzas instead of spending more to have them delivered.

*Temper Expectations*
I easily spent six months obsessing over last year's party. Finding cheap colored CFLs, lighting tests, at least a dozen trips to different thrift stores to regularly see what had been added, hundreds of dollars. Unfortunately there was a large group in attendance for two hours, then they moved on to the next party. At the time I was quite annoyed, but so it goes. People had a great time, including myself.


----------



## 18thcenturyghost (Aug 11, 2012)

I've been planning a party for about six teens. The party is supposed to last about four hours and I have some plans for food and games but if it goes like the last gathering of these kids, all they'll do is chat and socialize the whole time and maybe eat a hotdog. I hope it's not too disappointing of a party.


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

thank you murphy! i will have help in the form of my boyfriend! and possibly my dad as well..granted i'll probably be watching over everything, it has to be perfect! XD as for the photos...i hadn't thought of that. i'll probably ask my dad or mom, and switch with them through the night. or put the camera in a spot and let people take pictures themselves. probably get a disposable camera if that's the case.

the buffet is entirely self serve! just gonna put the food out, plates, cups, cutlery and soda and punch. they can get it for themselves. XD and there is a trashcan right near by. and outside on the patio, so that's covered! and nothing is being delivered..XD i'm buying at a bulk store and throwing most of the stuff in the oven. anything that requires effort will be done the day before.

and thankfully, i've only spent a month so far obsessing...mainly the decor and food. this should be a pretty easy party, though now i worry because some of the people don't have cars, and i don't want to have to play chauffer...not sure how to handle that, i'll have to talk to them and figure out options.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Fantastic list Cpt Murphy!!!


----------



## Leelee (Oct 5, 2013)

hi there! sounds like you have the makings for a great party!! my advice is on your paper lanterns. a clear string of christmas lights with every few lights taken out, then you can hang the non lighted lanterns on the lights still up. you can always pick and choose where to keep a light..no light...keep a light...etc! lol : ) or...one year i used the lights you can get for pumpkins, tie it to the inside, let dangle...in your lantern! then you can place it where ever you'd like! i love the lanterns they have at party city and halloween city. spirit you can actually google "coupons for spirit halloween" and it'll pop up all kinds of printable coupons! good luck and have a blast!! : )


----------



## CemeteryGirl (Aug 20, 2013)

oh i already signed up for their email stuff, so i'm constantly getting coupons. XD but i think i'm tempted now to use the lanterns as like..dance floor lighting, because they put a beam of light on the ground! i got very nice little led lights that hook onto the metal frame at the top. i might possibly take a few bulbs out of the string of light though, i really don't want the back patio too bright!

also, my stereo systems cd rotation mechanism went kapoot. so we're buying a new one! we're going to give an RCA model at target a try tonight.


----------

